# backflip help.



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

so i can do fs and bs rodeos already. but i can't do a straight backflip still! i always do barrel roll style and it really frusturates me. 

i feel like i'm flipping straight back but apparently i'm not. i need to learn how to backflip wildcat style (cartwheel style) or even the style where you turn 90 flip and then back. 

any tips on what will make the difference? maybe going switch or something? i'm goofy and whenever i do lincoln loops on the trampoline i flip right...

we have a big backcountry kicker and i have friends who haven't even spun 5s that have doubled where as i can spin 9s pretty consistant and i don't dare try to double barrel roll cause i don't think the rotation is anywhere near as fast as a normal backflip. i can double back on trampolines just fine but i know i will die not doing backflips the proper way  

THANKS!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

lincoln loops are a gay ass skier trick. 

Do you want to flip off your heel edge or off your tail? Also doubles are a lot easier than you're thinking just go at it with more speed, pop twice as hard, and hold the grab twice as long. Fuck I'm 27 and landed one into a foam pit third try.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

The wildcat is totally a mental thing.I learnt it a couple of weeks ago in pow and then took it to park, its honeslty a pretty easy process. 

try it out in pow, youll sketch less and committ to the flip. One thing that helps is when youre chucking backwards, kind of hook your back leg with your back arm. this will keep you in a ball and the thrust from pulling your arm into you, will bring your rotation right around.

Eventually you'll take it bigger once your comfy with spinning vert and then youll really be able to get upsidedown, spot the landing, then youll just naturally bring your legs around  

Get it done really.


----------

